# The anger continues



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Miss Chloe is still angry about Buddy








Willie is a little better, he has quit hissing at Buddy

















Buddy always looks sad, at least to me but he isn't








A nap in the catnip







[


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The catnip pic is too funny :lol: I hope he'll get along with all the cats soon


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Paws crossed acceptance comes quick! and tolerance quicker!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE Buddy is lovely!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, he's a handsome cat! They all are!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Ms Chloe looks so elegant!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Well Buddy goes in this morning at 8:00 to get neutered, my wife is worried. Poor fella, the doc told us not to feed him after midnight last night and my other 2 cats are not use to that.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

My wife called me this morning at 5:30 and wants me to tell the vet to make sure that they do Buddy first since he hasn't eaten since 9 pm last night. She is feeling bad for him because his little belly is growling. Of course my other 2 cats havent eaten since last night as well but as soon as I take Buddy to the vet then they will get to eat. I feel kinda bad also because he is such a sweet cat.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Awww, poor kitties.. They'll be fine tho  I had to go through this a couple months ago and listening to 7 cats whine because 1 couldn't eat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh! A growling tummy! That's sad...poor baby. But it will all be over soon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Good luck with the neutering!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Well the neutering went well and we got Buddy home last night, poor kitty, he was starving. He was still very groggy from the surgery and could hardly walk but he went straight to the food. He ate almost all night long and was acting very weird. He was crying for hours and running around like a maniac, not the sweet little cat that I dropped off yesterday morning. I didnt get a chance to see him this morning before I left for work so hopefully he will be back to his old self


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How is Buddy doing this evening?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor baby  , I hope he'll be all right  . Its just the anesthetic that's making him groggy, he should be to his old self soon :wink: .


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

He is doing great, actually he was running around like a maniac when we got him home from the vet, he was still a little groggy. Of course not only did he have the surgery but he also had 3 shots, rabies, feline lukemia (sp) and feline hiv.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's the hardest part of neutering a tom...getting them to rest a bit!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, shots plus the anesthetic would knock him out :wink:


----------

